# [SOLVED] Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

I installed this game for Windows 8 and it installed fine. It also ran fine except the resolution is so big you can only see the top left of the screen. No keys work to scroll down to options to try and change resolution. Any ideas?

Kris.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

The game seems to be older correct?

Are you running Windows 8.1?

See if running the game in compatibility mode helps.


----------



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

I have been playing around with compatibility mode but the Game Dvd has no Autoplay, only setup which I tried with comp but to no success.

Kris.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

Run the installer and install the game then do this:

Make older programs compatible with this version of Windows - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

Ok, I did all that and it even said fixed but still no luck, I will try that sequence again later on but for now it's not working. Still get the same top left picture but nothing else.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

See if doing the manual setup works and not the automatic one.


----------



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

I get an assertion error now. I think I shall try and play the game on my old computer which is XP!

Thanks for the help though.

Kris.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Icewind Dale 1 (Windows 8)*

Any time. Sorry we couldn't get it to work on Windows 8.


----------



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

I am now experiencing more problems with my Games on Windows 8. Before 8.1 I had a problem with Icewind Dale, then I updated and now I can't play Lara Croft and I am now experiencing top left resolution on Baldur's Gate EE.
What is going on? I can play AOE's fine though.

Kris.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old are those games? Many old games on Windows 8 do not run well.


----------



## krismead (Mar 9, 2013)

Icewind Dale is old and probobly Lara Croft too but it is available on Steam which has patched the games (not Icewind) to play on modern systems. Once 8.1 came along it has slowed my gaming activity.


----------

